# APR Presents the Audi TT S ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the 2.0 TFSI Gen 3 ECU Upgrade for the new Audi TT S!

The APR ECU Upgrade for the new Audi TT S (MK3/Typ 8S) is now available and offers up to 354 horsepower and 379 FT-LBS of torque with no other modifications! For those looking for more power with a high flow downpipe, APR’s Stage 2 ECU Upgrade is available and offers up to 382 HP and 387 FT-LBS of torque! The ECU Upgrade is an easy software upgrade to the factory ECU over the OBD-II port, and is available at APR dealers around the world.










To find out more, please visit our product page and contact an APR dealer today to schedule an appointment!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

*Downpipe*

What downpipes are you guys using on the TTS for the stage 2?


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Tried to get the software today, but, APR wants the ECU yanked and sent to them in order for it to be loaded and available.

I am not ready to my car sitting in a garage for a week at this juncture.

This car is getting to be really annoying (e.g. buyer's remorse)

:banghead:


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Woj said:


> Tried to get the software today, but, APR wants the ECU yanked and sent to them in order for it to be loaded and available.
> 
> I am not ready to my car sitting in a garage for a week at this juncture.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad my box code doesn't even qualify and it was a launch edition so not sure how that's the case....more waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

Did your dealer submit your box code? We may have it here, and it may just need to be created. If the dealer submits then we'll know to create it and then we'll email the dealer to let them know it's ready for you. 

-Arin


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

He plugged in to send it to you guys after I called just so you guys had it. Hoffman Estates Audi, if he didn't let me know and I can call him to send again or I can just DM you it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

aaronz said:


> He plugged in to send it to you guys after I called just so you guys had it. Hoffman Estates Audi, if he didn't let me know and I can call him to send again or I can just DM you it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your dealer is APR friendly?


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

aaronz said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I got my first 2011 TTS, I was so excited to see that the dealer I bought it from was a Stasis Dealer with the hope of a add on warranty to cover the engine tune. But as we know, Stasis is kaput....wish APR offered an insurance warranty for a tuned motor so I could get done.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Double post sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Are any of you near our office? We're outside Auburn university in Alabama, about 90 miles south from the Atlanta airport. If so, and you're able to stop by the office, let me know via private message.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I had a bad experience with Stasis on my A5, so good riddance. Three tunes to address coding anomalies (ECU having to be shipped to Stasis each time) and ultimately returned to stock tune as the MA state annual emissions inspection couldn't interface with the Stasis code. At least I got my money back, with some lawyer assistance. I loved the added performance but the misadventure left a bad taste in my mouth towards aftermarket tunes. One reason I went with the TTS and no tunes planned this time.



GaBoYnFla said:


> When I got my first 2011 TTS, I was so excited to see that the dealer I bought it from was a Stasis Dealer with the hope of a add on warranty to cover the engine tune. But as we know, Stasis is kaput....wish APR offered an insurance warranty for a tuned motor so I could get done.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Are any of you near our office? We're outside Auburn university in Alabama, about 90 miles south from the Atlanta airport. If so, and you're able to stop by the office, let me know via private message.


Chicago unfortunately, would make a nice road trip though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

GaBoYnFla said:


> When I got my first 2011 TTS, I was so excited to see that the dealer I bought it from was a Stasis Dealer with the hope of a add on warranty to cover the engine tune. But as we know, Stasis is kaput....wish APR offered an insurance warranty for a tuned motor so I could get done.



Me too! If they did, id be tuned on all my audis from now until infinity! opcorn:


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

aaronz said:


> Don't feel bad my box code doesn't even qualify and it was a launch edition so not sure how that's the case....more waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too have a launch edition and tried to get this alleged TTS tune last night just to find that my ECU part number was not supported. Although in Alabama and having had APR tunes on 3 previous TT/TTS's, it looks like I'm gonna have to look elsewhere for a tune this time.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Any chance you can swing by apr so they can get this ball rolling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

I called APR and they said that if I drove down there it would take at least 48 hours to do what they had to do and I would need to get a rental and a hotel room. Guess we just have to wait. Sorry.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

APR wants me to park my car at the local speed shop for a week and send the ECU in .... not a user friendly way of doing business, although in fairness, I did that with my 135i years ago, and everything worked out OK in the end.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Woj said:


> APR wants me to park my car at the local speed shop for a week and send the ECU in .... not a user friendly way of doing business, although in fairness, I did that with my 135i years ago, and everything worked out OK in the end.


We don't _want_ you to do that. However, getting some of the box codes does require sending in an ECU. For that reason, we cut you a big deal on the price of the software.


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

My APR dealer has indicated that "we cut you a big deal" means that the normal price of $799 becomes half price or $399.50. Is this accurate?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

If we just need the ecu for extract, that's more or less the case. If we need a car for development / tweaking for the US market, we'll give you the flash for free.


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

*US TTS ECU in Queue at APR?*



[email protected] said:


> If we just need the ecu for extract, that's more or less the case. If we need a car for development / tweaking for the US market, we'll give you the flash for free.


I was told by my dealer that APR now has in it's possession a US TTS ECU in the queue waiting to be extracted/programed. Can you confirm and provide some informed speculation as to when a tune might become available to dealers?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We're working on it, though I'm not sure on the status. When it's ready to release, we'll let everyone know.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Got my Audi magazine today and it has an APR ad in it....why can't they work a deal to warranty it? I'd pay an extra grand and do this but can't risk it otherwise......why can't they become the official Audi "AMG" "M" tuning company for Audi?????


Arin-Get to work on this!!!!!


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> We're working on it, though I'm not sure on the status. When it's ready to release, we'll let everyone know.


So there was really no TTS tune to present after all? I don't understand.. everyone first needs to go to the dealer, send in a "box code", then get tuned? Your OP is misleading..

Also, why is HP and TQ less than the Golf R tune?


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

caj1 said:


> So there was really no TTS tune to present after all? I don't understand.. everyone first needs to go to the dealer, send in a "box code", then get tuned? Your OP is misleading..
> 
> Also, why is HP and TQ less than the Golf R tune?


Only certain box codes were released. Slight changes between the parts bin Audi uses. 

I just don't get how launch editions for the US market are not available, that is what seems backwards to me since those really would be first to arrive.

But it's a business if they have some box codes cracked it would be dumb to wait until they have them all, it's just frustrating.

As far as different numbers on golf r, never noticed that are you sure you are comparing 93 oct to 93, etc?


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Just doubled checked they are the same, 93oct and high trq 370 and 383 on both the TTS and golf R


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

caj1 said:


> So there was really no TTS tune to present after all? I don't understand.. everyone first needs to go to the dealer, send in a "box code", then get tuned? Your OP is misleading..


The product release was for the ROW market. The website still lists it for ROW only. 

The US has a different engine, and a different ECU. 

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb_r.html



> Also, why is HP and TQ less than the Golf R tune?


Output is the same. We've since updated the tune.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> The product release was for the ROW market. The website still lists it for ROW only.
> 
> The US has a different engine, and a different ECU.
> 
> ...


So when will it be ready for the US, where the vast majority of readers of this site originate? Also, if I PM you my box code and software revision, can you provide a tune?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't have a release date from engineering yet. As soon as I do, I'll share.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have a release date from engineering yet. As soon as I do, I'll share.


Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Getting closer! A customer dropped off his car for software verification on the dyno.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

:thumbup:

Got my cash ready!


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

*That's My Car*

Drove to APR yesterday and let them verify the ECU tune and it's on the car and works fine. They also looked at their cold air intake and downpipe fitment and did a TCU extract so they can offer a TCU tune. Did some performance testing (not official APR mind you) and came up with the results below where the "Main Run" is stock and "Comparison Run 1" is with the APR ECU tune only:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you again Mike!


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

Thats a nice increase.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

anti suv said:


> Thats a nice increase.


Sure is.....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you again Mike!


So what's the status? Can I bring in my TTS for a tune?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for doing this Mike!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

caj1 said:


> So what's the status? Can I bring in my TTS for a tune?


Stay tuned for the official release!


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Stay tuned for the official release!


According to the APR Facebook Page, both ECU and TCU upgrades are now available.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Finally got around for the Stg 1 ECU tune and it definitely wakes up the car to what it should have been all along.
If I can find an affordable downpipe, it will be time to move along. Supersprint has a nice one but the price is ridiculous.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Woj said:


> Finally got around for the Stg 1 ECU tune and it definitely wakes up the car to what it should have been all along.
> If I can find an affordable downpipe, it will be time to move along. Supersprint has a nice one but the price is ridiculous.


From what I've gathered none of the s3 golf r pipes work either, we are SOL at the moment


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Officially released to the USA:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7862825-APR-Presents-the-North-American-TTS-ECU-Upgrade!


----------



## ostudent (Apr 20, 2016)

wsan't unitronic said their downpipe will fit on MK3 TT/TTS? accounting their website, but i didnt confirm it. 

https://www.getunitronic.com/parts/audi-tts--20l-tsi-gen3-mqb-2016-2017-18l-20l-tsi-gen3-mqb-quattro-downpipe


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Got it all loaded up today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

aaronz said:


> Got it all loaded up today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impressions?


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Typical of others, should have come from the factory this way. Smooth, lower end sees no change but 3.2k and above its very noticeable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

aaronz said:


> Typical of others, should have come from the factory this way. Smooth, lower end sees no change but 3.2k and above its very noticeable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.. did you get the DSG tune as well?


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

caj1 said:


> Nice.. did you get the DSG tune as well?


I did not


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

caj1 said:


> Nice.. did you get the DSG tune as well?


I got both, went to Quattro de Mayo this past weekend and really noticed the TCU upgrade when making several passes of the Tail of the Dragon. Used the paddles to shift into third gear for most of the runs (some second for a few really tight turns) and it never went back to automatic mode. The other thing that I like is that the active gear is show along with the mode (D2 or S2 for example) in the display.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

So is this available for all US TTS now?


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Available Now*



kpiskin said:


> So is this available for all US TTS now?


Yes.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm kind of debating getting just the Stage 1 low 93 tune. Should I get the Stage 1 high with the TCU or just stick with just the tune? I do not plan to go to Stage 2 (again lol).


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

kpiskin said:


> I'm kind of debating getting just the Stage 1 low 93 tune. Should I get the Stage 1 high with the TCU or just stick with just the tune? I do not plan to go to Stage 2 (again lol).


A few of us tuned owners have been talking on the side (via pm) about these options. Two of us went STG 1 low trq AFTER having high trq and 1 has gone STG 1 high trq plus TCU after not having the TCU for about 30 days and one track day where slippage was felt once.

I would suggest depending on how much umph you want going with:

STG 1 low trq first. Then if you want more or want the TCU get the TCU and at the same time increase to the high trq option.

Hope this helps, following that decision process should only cost you 1-2 hours of labor if you have a friendly shop (STG 1 tune then going back for TCU later if you decide)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I am assuming either would be brutally fast. I think I would be happy simply with the Stage 1 low. I am really trying not to mod anything. I've modded every car I've owned, but my last car, a Mustang was the worst and I promised myself to get something that would be enough for me not to mod. However, RS like acceleration is tempting. I went back and forth between Golf R, S3, TTS, a 12/13 RS, C7 Corvette, M235i and an M2. I originally really wanted the M2, but dealers are wanting $10k markup if you can find one. I love the 2.0T. I owned a 2007 Stage 2+ GTI. I should have just stayed stage 1 in that car with all the grip issues I had to deal with later on.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyone having any warranty issues with the tuned cars? Seems to depend on what you dealers opinion is toward mods.


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Warranty and Tunes*

Audi OBD based test equipment will detect the presence of any flash and then permanently flag the subject car with Audi as having been tuned. Audi then takes the position that any warranty claims are subject to consideration of this fact. As a mater of practice, I have been told that unless Audi believes that the tune caused the problem (you tore up a tranny because the engine produced too much torque for example) the warranty will be honored. As best practice, I remove my tune and return to stock before service so the car never gets flagged and thus avoid any issue. In addition, any car that has been tuned.flagged cannot be sold by the dealership as a CPO thus affecting it's trade-in value.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

When you say remove your tune, are you actually going totally back to stock or just turning off the tune in question (one of the 3 or 4 tune profiles you can load).


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

kpiskin said:


> When you say remove your tune, are you actually going totally back to stock or just turning off the tune in question (one of the 3 or 4 tune profiles you can load).


For $95. my APR dealer will take it back to stock before service and reinstall the tune after service.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

ttsmike said:


> For $95. my APR dealer will take it back to stock before service and reinstall the tune after service.


So if you do that, they can't tell it has been done at all?


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

GaBoYnFla said:


> So if you do that, they can't tell it has been done at all?


Yes, that its what I am told by both the Audi dealer and APR.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Seems like a lot of time, money and inconvenience.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

kpiskin said:


> Seems like a lot of time, money and inconvenience.


For the $ part:
You're in a forum talking about tuning a $50k + car.... 1/2 of labor is nothing relative to everything else. If that's a concern then I would say stay stock.

For the time:
It at most adds 20 extra minutes to any service (my dealer is my apr dealer too) so unless yours is significantly far away this could be an issue or not.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Money was only one of three things I mentioned. And I realize these may not be driven daily, so the frequency in which you'd be removing a tune might not be that often.

Ideally I'd like to find a tune friendly dealer, but the only one I know of around here is a VW dealer. I'll double check APR's list of tuners.


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

kpiskin said:


> Money was only one of three things I mentioned. And I realize these may not be driven daily, so the frequency in which you'd be removing a tune might not be that often.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to find a tune friendly dealer, but the only one I know of around here is a VW dealer. I'll double check APR's list of tuners.


A "tune friendly dealer" does not matter. As soon as *any* dealer attaches the OBD based diagnostic tool which is online to your car, Audi central flags your can as having been tuned.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

ttsmike said:


> A "tune friendly dealer" does not matter. As soon as *any* dealer attaches the OBD based diagnostic tool which is online to your car, Audi central flags your can as having been tuned.


That's what I was told by the VW and Audi dealer. Where are the APR friendly dealership anyway?


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

The closest Audi dealers to me that do tunes according to APR are South Hills Audi and Jack Daniels Audi/Porsche. Most other dealers are VW.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

FWIW. I never tuned my mkv gti but when i took it in for oil changes at the vw dealership they would tell me to let them know if i had a tune on my car so they would have the tech not hook up the OBD equipment that sends info to vw.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

anti suv said:


> FWIW. I never tuned my mkv gti but when i took it in for oil changes at the vw dealership they would tell me to let them know if i had a tune on my car so they would have the tech not hook up the OBD equipment that sends info to vw.


This and it truly depends on your dealers attitude, some are lucky (me) and some just have supper negative views towards them. I will say it always helps to be a great customer with the service advisors and mechanics. For example I have a great dealership and still bring pizza or donuts from time to time, a little goes a long way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I see a few VW dealers but no Audi near me that do the APR installs......


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I see a few VW dealers but no Audi near me that do the APR installs......


An VW dealers can also do TT software installs.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> An VW dealers can also do TT software installs.


Are you ever going to put out a tool that allows for home flashes so I don't have to go drive 30 miles and pay $100 to flash back to stock before I go to the dealer for service?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> An VW dealers can also do TT software installs.


I know that....was more interest in friendly APR Audi dealer in case of warranty issues.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

In general though, everyone is happy with their stage 1 tunes? Anyone with appreciable miles in their TTSs?


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

8k on mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I've been checking the Golf R forums too to see what if any issues have presented themselves. Anyone experience turbo flutter? Or does it seem like the car operates like it is otherwise stock? That's what I loved about the APR tune in my 07 GTI, it felt just like the car felt it should from the factory.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

What's turbo flutter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I have never experienced it, but according to the other thread it's like an unexpected surge of air into the turbo for which it cannot handle.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds like it's the waste gate just bleeding off extra boost that's not needed.

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=351956&postcount=14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Anyone still having issues with the 1-2 shift? On hard accelerations I consistently bounce of the rev limiter before it shifts to 2nd.. Also noting an "RPM sensor implausible signal" code saved after each of these shifting issues..


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

caj1 said:


> Anyone still having issues with the 1-2 shift? On hard accelerations I consistently bounce of the rev limiter before it shifts to 2nd.. Also noting an "RPM sensor implausible signal" code saved after each of these shifting issues..


Why settings did you chose when you got the tcu tune?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

aaronz said:


> Why settings did you chose when you got the tcu tune?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't get the TCU tune.. yet. Opted for the low torque tune until I have more miles on it, then go high torque and get the TCU tune.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Figured it out


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

opcorn:, I hope nothing bad is going on. I am planning to do this within a few services.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

kpiskin said:


> opcorn:, I hope nothing bad is going on. I am planning to do this within a few services.


Figured it out myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

aaronz said:


> Figured it out myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Details?


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

The coupler at the turbo inlet between the intake tube and that inlet came loose. It didn't come off just loose and allowed air to be sucked in at that point and this causing the flubber sound. Dealership must not have put the clamp on correctly when they had to take the Airbox out to extract my tcu information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I wonder if that is what is happening with other tuned 2.0ts when they report the issue. Hopefully it's something as simple as that.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

aaronz said:


> The coupler at the turbo inlet between the intake tube and that inlet came loose. It didn't come off just loose and allowed air to be sucked in at that point and this causing the flubber sound. Dealership must not have put the clamp on correctly when they had to take the Airbox out to extract my tcu information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Good to know


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Does APR say what they do when they release a software version? I don't remember them doing this way back when I had a GTI.


----------

